# My SQL



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

Just got an apache server working with PHP working, and downloaded phpbb.....now when I run the installer for the phpbb through the ftp it comes up with this:

Could not connect to the database, see error message below
[Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] Data source name not found and no default driver specified

I have downloaded phpbb version 3.0....could someone help me?


----------



## doctoremote (May 12, 2007)

Why bother with all this. You can download the full package preintergrated FREE (donations if you want) for Apache webserver PHP and Mysql. Goto http://www.wampserver.com/en/ and all your problems will be fixed.

If you start getting errors after this then its your PHP programming.


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

I got Wamp working thanks for that 

But once again, I am stuck. Pretty much all I need help with is setting up and SMF forum using Wamp.....I have got to the config/install page where it asks for the sql database name and everything but I don't know how to set this up 

Would someone be kind enough to guide me through this?


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

Any help on this one?


----------



## doctoremote (May 12, 2007)

If you download Mysql Admin you can set up your database name, back it up alter permissions etc. dowload here http://www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/Servers/Database-Utils/MySQL-Administrator-for-Windows.shtml
With Mysql you need the server IP address 
This will be the local ip address of your machine. Mysql will allocate the correct ports for you. You must allow the port 3306 on the server machine through the firewall else nothing will happen.
What exactly are you trying to do as wamp does most things for you including PHPadministrator?


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

All I am trying to do is install SMF forums. I get the the install working but it asks me for:
MySQL server name:	
MySQL username:	
MySQL password:	
MySQL database name:	
MySQL table prefix:

Could you tell me what to put in these fields, and if something needs setting up for one of the fiels what is it 

Thanks for you help so far


----------



## doctoremote (May 12, 2007)

You need to set up the database in mysql this is what the package is doing. 
the meanings for the above are :-
MySQL server name: This is where we specify the location of the MySQL database.. 99% of the time this will be localhost if run on the same machine or the ip address if another machine on the network. 
MySQL username: This is the Username for your MySQL database. You set this up with Mysql Admin or PHP Admin 
MySQL password: This is the password for your MySQL database. You set this up with Mysql Admin or PHP Admin 
MySQL Database name: This is the name of your MySQL database. call this what you like.
MySQL Database prefix: This is a prefix to the table names in your database. It enables you to run more than one application on a single MySQL database. You should generally leave it as smf_, unless you are installing a second copy of SMF on the same database.
There is a full manual about this package at http://docs.simplemachines.org/index.php


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok, I have one up and running now but for some reason when some accesses it from a different pc to mine all they get is html looking one it does have the graphics or anything it's a white back ground with links, text and text antry boxes laid out in roughly the same way.

Whats happening?


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

reaper616 said:


> Ok, I have one up and running now but for some reason when some accesses it from a different pc to mine all they get is html looking one it does have the graphics or anything it's a white back ground with links, text and text antry boxes laid out in roughly the same way.
> 
> Whats happening?


This is on a local server?

When you run the setup for mysql it asks you to enter in a username and password.


----------



## doctoremote (May 12, 2007)

I suggest you go onto the SMF Forums this may well be a common problem with this package. If it is displaying then it will be the way the PHP is being written or set up


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes this is on a server in my house, and I entered the user and password.

@ doctoremote: Ok will do 

Also can anyone suggest a good secure forum?


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Is the server connected to the net?

If not how would a user connect to it?


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

The server is online and I have it set up so when people goto http:\\madmandans.hopto.org they arrive at the forum......I have found out what I need to to do; I need to tell the connecting people where to find the theme, but I don't know what to type there I have tried:
http:\\localhost\forum\themes\default
http:\\madmandans.hopto.org\forum\themes\default
http:\\My-ip\forum\themes\default

This is where I am changing them by the way:









Can someone please tell me what to enter?


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

*BUMP* Sorry


----------

